# Megabus Crash in Indiana, April 13th, 2015



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 13, 2015)

Fourth Megabus crash in Indiana in 6 months: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-10-hurt-when-megabus-from-chicago-crashes-in-indiana-20150413-story.html. 

An apparently unrelated suspect was arrested after the accident with a warrent.


----------



## railiner (Apr 14, 2015)

A terrible scene, but thankfully no life-threatening injuries.

Not so good, was the damaging comments from a passenger in the second video link...


----------

